# My 140kg DL



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Well I've eventually managed to upload the video of my deadlift. Jolly chuffed with this one....so it will be porned in every thread that I can lol.

140kg @ 70kg BW

Not the prettiest lift and a bit of a jiggle....but the bugger went up.






:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

Good lift Tan.

Only 40kg above me hahah.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Boom beby! 2* bw very impressive! Well done wiked lift!


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

Well done well done


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

what a tank!

well done


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well done- can u coach me!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Awsome


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

suitably impressed


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

well done tan great lifting


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

great lifting tan


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice one! You're on about the same weight as me for deadlifts


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

140kg is awesome for a woman imo its like the 7 plate mark for a man very well done!!!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

aye, bodyweight x 2!! very nicely done, im always more impressed when a 70k lifter does 140k, rather than a 140k lifter does 280k

gj


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice going. That's a massive deadlift.

I think you could get it without the hitching at the top - your shoulders are slightly too far over the bar at the start of the lift which probably caused you to arch your upper back when your legs straightened.

Strong stuff.

M


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

where were you in the vid? I only saw a little red haired guy?! 

Well done tan!!!!!

woooooooot!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Well I've eventually managed to upload the video of my deadlift. Jolly chuffed with this one....so it will be porned in every thread that I can lol.
> 
> 140kg @ 70kg BW
> 
> ...


this is the very first time I have seen you in action - as my laptop has firewalls and now working on home PC ....erm yep ok I am fookin impressed being as I failed at 60 yesterday pmsl ....Great stuff :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Con said:


> 140kg is awesome for a woman imo its like the 7 plate mark for a man very well done!!!


What Con said. Very impressive! :thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice lift :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

good work Tan very impressive


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

well done great lift!


----------



## 03taylok (Jun 14, 2009)

Good lift :thumbup1:

Same belt i've got 

Peace!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the comment shaps and chapettes!



Con said:


> 140kg is awesome for a woman imo its like the 7 plate mark for a man very well done!!!


Even got a bit of a 'pump' in my lower back:whistling:



martin brown said:


> Nice going. That's a massive deadlift.
> 
> I think you could get it without the hitching at the top - your shoulders are slightly too far over the bar at the start of the lift which probably caused you to arch your upper back when your legs straightened.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice and observations. Do you think I need to be further back then at the start of the lift? I have bambi legs and stumpy torso so have to play around with positioning and any advice from a man of your lifting caliber is more than welcome. 



Incredible Bulk said:


> where were you in the vid? I only saw a little red haired guy?!
> 
> Well done tan!!!!!
> 
> woooooooot!!!


Don't you start....yoooootoooob gender problems are enough ffs! So I've not got pigtails and have my bazongas hanging out whilst 'training' but come....I'm not THAT boyish....or maybe I am lol



hungrybriton said:


> Great effort
> 
> Double body weight is a real mile stone
> 
> Now go for triple :thumb:


Now there is a challenge....any hospital visits will be appreciated I reckon a small goal of 160kg would be the next mile stone!


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats awesome. Gonna show this to my sister, shes repping 70 at the moment, this should be some good inspiration!


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

great lift...very impressive:thumb:....


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Thanks for the advice and observations. Do you think I need to be further back then at the start of the lift? I have bambi legs and stumpy torso so have to play around with positioning and any advice from a man of your lifting caliber is more than welcome.


Not a great deal further but yes a little - if you watch the start the bar travels back towards your feet as soon as it leaves the floor. This is probably what caused the top to lose technique. It pulls your hands back and with them your arms and your shoulders down and in towards your hips. This crumples up your upper back and means your legs lock out before your back is straight and then your in a mess 

You could thrust your chest up more just before you pull the bar up - this would pull your shoulders back a little and bring them directly above the bar as you pull. You will also be in a stronger position to maintain a straight and short back. As you know, it's much easier to hold something straight than extend it from flexion.

As I said - it's bloody strong stuff and I'd be pretty damn proud if I had been training you for it. I just think there is more in you and a little tweaking when going for big pulls and it'd look easy.

:rockon:

P.S. thanks for the compliment!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

frikk me tan,thats a impressive lift...you gotta be proud of that...not many a woman who can do that...nice one!!!

as i watched it,i thought you got another 10kg you could put on....reckon you'll have it in a month or so...go easy,you beast...i mean that in bodybuilding terms!!!!


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

im impressed


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Martin - Thanks again for the tips. I think I have been shoving my feet too far under the bar because of my stupid long bambi femurs which really are disproportionately long but have obviously been over compensating and need to utch back a touch. I can completely see where the problems are now that someone with your eye has pointed them out. I'll work on trying to correct this today! Again mahoooosive thanks for the comments :0) x


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

anabolic ant said:


> frikk me tan,thats a impressive lift...you gotta be proud of that...*not many a woman who can do that*...nice one!!!
> 
> as i watched it,i thought you got another 10kg you could put on....reckon you'll have it in a month or so...go easy,you beast...i mean that in bodybuilding terms!!!!


Not many men can do that!

VERY VERY IMPRESSIVE! HI FIVE :beer:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Great lift tan..

Now in some tighty whitys


----------



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

that was awesome!!

and props to the dude in the checkered shirt!! lumberjacks for life!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

lumberjack said:


> that was awesome!!
> 
> and props to the dude in the checkered shirt!! lumberjacks for life!!


And not just for Christmas

Goose...behave I've got bras older than you ffs!!!!!! It's just wrong!

Dru - cheers:beer:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Well done Tan, I'm really impressed! :thumb:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Goose...behave I've got bras older than you ffs!!!!!! It's just wrong!


 :lol: oh give over!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

the main thing I notice is that you push your hips up whilst the bar stays fixed. By doing this you're wasting energy that could be used moving the weight.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Well I moved my feet a touch further back today and the 140kg went up again but this time much smoother and no jiggling however the lift was a bit 'backy' at the bottom of the lift (as per gerg's observation). Hopefully will be able to correct this with time....shoulders back - chest out! I'll post the vid hopefully tomorrow. I was feeling quite confident so stuck a wee biscuit on...and failed spectaculary lol...it's amazing how so little can weigh so much :0)


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

now thats what i am talking about!!!! sweet lifting


----------



## tom .p. (May 31, 2009)

Great lifting - I'm currently aiming to lift twice my body weight so great to see someone else get there.

Rep added :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

tom .p. said:


> Great lifting - I'm currently aiming to lift twice my body weight so great to see someone else get there.
> 
> Rep added :thumb:


Cheers x


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

well done. what wicked lift


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Amazing tan! Very very impressive!


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

nice lift lite looked to me like you would benifit from a leather belt with a neoprean 1 under to prevent your back arching

again good lift


----------

